# Acton Lake/Rush Run



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, 
Finally got moved into our house and for the most part it is remodeled. I'm looking to do some fishing this spring and was wondering how these two lakes are? I've fished both from the bank, but I now have my Coleman Crawdad all fixed up and ready to fish out of. I've got a 3hp and a 40lb trolling motor to use. Any tips on these lakes? You can send them in a PM. Thanks


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

both are still iced up now, but it wont take long at this rate.
Acton is purty good fishin alla round, fairly easy. Crappies and bluegills caught like you would fish any other lake. Some nice bass in there, mostly black baits for me, and dusk and after dark seem to be the best. Saugeyes are aslo purty good in there. Ive done the best fishing for everything down from the sugar camp beach. Down near the lodge in the channel one can find about everything.
Have fished rush run several times, but it has always got the better of me. Do find decent gills out in the standing timber. Have seen some huge crappie come out of there, i just never can find them. Good bass fishing too, again, just not for me. they do stock rainbow trout in there twice a year, spring stock is early march i believe, then in october. Thats makes for a couple of good days shore fishing.

HB:G


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i do a lot of crappie fishing at acton. thats where i get most of my bigger crappie..mostly down towards the dam..i dont have a boat (yet) so the east side is pretty much out for me...if you get up there anytime soon let us know whats goin on


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

how do i get to the dam from the campground?


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Hillbilly910 said:


> Good bass fishing too, HB:G


Last time I was there, I got 13 LMB and every one of them was 12". Is this the norm?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

If your talking about acton, yes, you will catch quite a few short ones, but you can still catch a legal sized limit of keepers if you keep at it.
The dam is on the southern end of the lake. Its about halfway down the lake from the campground. Its a purty long haul from the boat ramp, but worth the slow drive to get to the deeper water/channel.
I will say i have never really fished acton(the lake anyhow, the tailwater is another story) pre-spawn, or in other words early in the season, probably May before i hit the lake, other places have priorities.

HB


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I too, have a pond prowler and I can't wait to hit up Rush Run with my son for some bluegill, crappie and bass action this spring.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

For bass fishing at Acton, I can catch quite a few during the spring but once summer hits, I couldn't catch a bass to save my life. I do not know what gives but maybe I just have not discovered the right technique or bait for them during the summer.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not big into bass fishing. I will fish for them, but I usually target smallies in the local streams and rivers. I'm asking about the lakes for the panfish, cats, and the trout at rush run. I'm trying to get my wife into fishing and figured quantity is better than quality right now.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i forgot, that catfishing at acton is good too. It seems when you get into them, you cant set your rod down. Never caught any monsters, just 1-3lb eaters.
Shoot me a PM, we'll dicuss the tailwater fishing. If your looking to keep someone interested, that would be the place.

:G


----------



## crappieben (Dec 2, 2007)

Acton Lake , Between beach & marinia along the west bank is good in the spring for crappie. Also from rock pier at Sugar Camp good for gill's, crappie & catfish. Don't know how Rush Run is now but will be fishing it some this year (first time in over 10 yrs). Had lot of snags to hang up on from bank or boat. My advice for getting your wife going is start at Acton Lake where she won't hang up so often & more of a chance to catch fish to keep her interest. Hope this helps.


----------



## stzeiser (Aug 30, 2007)

Acton lake cats are good for teaching the wife. I got my wife hooked on them you do good by the marinia and at sugar camp. i fish there every weekend when the weather gets warm.


----------



## crappieben (Dec 2, 2007)

From the bank Sugar Camp would be better.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Does any one have any hints on lures for the crappie and cats? I usually just throw jigs for the crappie until I find them. As for cats I'm usually just a nightcrawler/ liver man.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Biggest problem with Rush Run is the stumps. (as far as boating, electric only) There are literaly hundreds of submerged trees in there. I fish out of a canoe out there and do O.K., but I'm yet to find a crappie. Nice lake to get into some smallish LM, with a nicer one every once in a while. 
The trout stocking is kinda fun, though the farm raised trout won't give you much of fight, and the bank gets crowded. Most people just use Trout nuggets. Might give your wife a little easy success. Dam end is the best.
Good luck.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Rush Run now has a 10 hp limit. As far as the fishing, I go there from time to time but never have much luck. It is a blast to watch others catching the trout when they are stocked but to me that is not fishing. If you go there make very sure you have your license and observe all the creel limits, they are really enforced there. One thing that a lot of peole don't know is that there is a really nice pond on the property. It is behind the Ranger's house on Northern Rd. They have a small parking area at the house and they bush hog a nice path back to the pond. I have had much better luck from this pond than the lake.

As for Acton, if you want the best fishing you need a boat and fish the east side from the lodge to the dam. Anything black will work. Some very nice crappie and gills also and of course channels. I believe they still have a limit on the channels so be sure to observe the creel limits. No alcohol whatsoever! You may have your boat and cooler inspected when you return to the dock. 10 hp limit on this lake as well. Good Luck.


----------

